# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Puentes >  El puente de Ferro en Gavarda

## perdiguera

El puente de Ferro me lo encontré cuando buscaba otra cosa y me paré a hacerle unas cuantas fotos.
Es un puente metálico que aguantó la pantanada de Tous, largo y, para mi gusto, bonito.
Os pongo unas cuantas fotos

----------

